# Mozart piano sonata K330



## apple (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi

I have a question about the ornamentation which occurs in the 2nd bar of the 1st movement in the right hand. Too many notes makes this congested and too much speed does too. When I play a full eight notes in this dotted quaver plus two demisemi-quaver motif it always seems mechanical. Elegance should come before quantity in Mozart. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to play this?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would re-post this in the "Instrument and Technique" section under "Keyboard Instruments".


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

apple said:


> Hi
> Too many notes ...


"Told you so!!"


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

apple said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to play this?


I tend to play this with one finger, like most of my music. I depress the little arrow button, found between the "Rewind" and "Fast Forward" buttons. I've been lauded for my consistency.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I like my K330 exuberant, so I use a fast trill. If you want a different feel then of course you should use different ornamentation!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

scratchgolf said:


> I tend to play this with one finger, like most of my music. I depress the little arrow button, found between the "Rewind" and "Fast Forward" buttons. I've been lauded for my consistency.


Well, _I_ found that mildly amusing. You may have this 'like,' sir.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Uchida: 




Horowitz: 




It is lack of technique, then, which makes the difference in those ornaments sounding like 'too many notes.'

I'd go for acquiring the technique (practice, practice, practice) so those grace notes are graceful, "in good taste," and do not sound like 'too many notes.'

Best regards.


----------

